# Thinkpad T23 - can't get SuperSavage DRI to work...

## elsni

Hi,

I desperately try to get DRI to work on a Thinkpad T23 with S3 SuperSavage card. 

Kernel 2.6.15-gentoo-r1, xorg-x11-6.8.2-r6

I read everything I got from the web (installed freedesktop snapshots etc.) but still cant get dri to work.

xorg.0.log says:

```
(**) SAVAGE(0): Option: NoAccel - Acceleration Disabled
```

but there is no  "NoAccel" Option in the xorg.conf! 

My xorg.conf device section:

```
Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HWCursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWCursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShadowFB"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Rotate"                    # [<str>]

        #Option     "UseBIOS"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "LCDClock"                  # <freq>

        #Option     "ShadowStatus"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CrtOnly"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TvOn"                      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "PAL"                       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ForceInit"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Overlay"                   # [<str>]

        #Option     "TransparencyKey"           # [<str>]

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "savage"

        VendorName  "S3 Inc."

        BoardName   "SuperSavage IX/C SDR"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

        Option      "Accel" "True"

        Option      "DRI" "True"

        VideoRam    32768

EndSection
```

----------

## Pse

Have you tried getting rid of:

```
Option "Accel" "True"
```

And setting instead:

```
Option "NoAccel" "False"
```

 :Question: 

----------

## elsni

I tried but with no effect:

```
(**) SAVAGE(0): Option "NoAccel" "False"

(**) SAVAGE(0): Option: NoAccel - Acceleration Disabled 

(II) SAVAGE(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)
```

This is the whole Xorg.0.log:

```
X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux andromeda 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 #12 PREEMPT Sun Mar 5 22:09:56 CET 2006 i686

Build Date: 04 March 2006

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Mar  6 18:03:32 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/CID/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,3575 card 1014,021d rev 04 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,3576 card 0000,0000 rev 04 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,2482 card 1014,0220 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,2484 card 1014,0220 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,2487 card 1014,0220 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,2448 card 0000,0000 rev 42 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,248c card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,248a card 1014,0220 rev 02 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,2483 card 1014,0220 rev 02 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:5: chip 8086,2485 card 1014,0222 rev 02 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 5333,8c2e card 1014,01fc rev 05 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 104c,ac51 card 2000,0000 rev 00 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 02:00:1: chip 104c,ac51 card 2800,0000 rev 00 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 02:02:0: chip 11c1,0449 card 1468,0410 rev 01 class 07,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:08:0: chip 8086,1031 card 1014,0209 rev 42 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 03:00:0: chip 1033,0035 card 1033,0035 rev 43 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 03:00:1: chip 1033,0035 card 1033,0035 rev 43 class 0c,03,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 03:00:2: chip 1033,00e0 card 1838,1074 rev 04 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,7), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xc0100000 - 0xc01fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xebffffff (0xc000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,8), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00002800 - 0x000028ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00002c00 - 0x00002cff (0x100) IX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00003400 - 0x000034ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00003800 - 0x000038ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00003c00 - 0x00003cff (0x100) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x00004000 - 0x000040ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x00004400 - 0x000044ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x00004800 - 0x000048ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00004c00 - 0x00004cff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00005000 - 0x000050ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00005400 - 0x000054ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00005800 - 0x000058ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00005c00 - 0x00005cff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00006000 - 0x000060ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00006400 - 0x000064ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00006800 - 0x000068ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00006c00 - 0x00006cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xc0200000 - 0xcfffffff (0xfe00000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (2:0:0), (2,3,6), BCTRL: 0x0500 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 3 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xc2000000 - 0xc3ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 3 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf1ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 7: bridge is at (2:0:1), (2,7,10), BCTRL: 0x05c0 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 7 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00002800 - 0x000028ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00002c00 - 0x00002cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 7 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xc4000000 - 0xc5ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 7 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xf2000000 - 0xf3ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) S3 Inc. SuperSavage IX/C SDR rev 5, Mem @ 0xc0100000/19, 0xe8000000/26, 0xe4000000/26, 0xe0000000/25

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xd0000000 from 0xdfffffff to 0xcfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xc2002000 - 0xc20020ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xc2001000 - 0xc2001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xc2000000 - 0xc2000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xc0200000 - 0xc0200fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xc0201000 - 0xc02010ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x50001000 - 0x500013ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [7] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe1ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xebffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xc0100000 - 0xc017ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x00006400 - 0x0000643f (0x40) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00006000 - 0x000060ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00006440 - 0x00006447 (0x8) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018ff (0x40) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000186f (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xc2002000 - 0xc20020ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xc2001000 - 0xc2001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xc2000000 - 0xc2000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xc0200000 - 0xc0200fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xc0201000 - 0xc02010ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x50001000 - 0x500013ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [7] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe1ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xebffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xc0100000 - 0xc017ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x00006400 - 0x0000643f (0x40) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00006000 - 0x000060ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00006440 - 0x00006447 (0x8) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018ff (0x40) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000186f (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xc2002000 - 0xc20020ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xc2001000 - 0xc2001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xc2000000 - 0xc2000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xc0200000 - 0xc0200fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xc0201000 - 0xc02010ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x50001000 - 0x500013ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [12] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe1ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xebffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xc0100000 - 0xc017ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00006400 - 0x0000643f (0x40) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00006000 - 0x000060ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00006440 - 0x00006447 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018ff (0x40) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000186f (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/librecord.a

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libxtrap.a

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "savage"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/savage_drv.o

(II) Module savage: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.1.27

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/kbd_drv.o

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) SAVAGE: driver (version 1.1.27) for S3 Savage chipsets: Savage4,

   Savage3D, Savage3D-MV, Savage2000, Savage/MX-MV, Savage/MX,

   Savage/IX-MV, Savage/IX, ProSavage PM133, ProSavage KM133,

   ProSavage PN133, ProSavage KN133, SuperSavage/MX 128,

   SuperSavage/MX 64, SuperSavage/MX 64C, SuperSavage/IX 128,

   SuperSavage/IX 128, SuperSavage/IX 64, SuperSavage/IX 64,

   SuperSavage/IXC 64, SuperSavage/IXC 64, ProSavage DDR,

   ProSavage DDR-K

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Chipset SuperSavage found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xc2002000 - 0xc20020ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xc2001000 - 0xc2001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xc2000000 - 0xc2000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xc0200000 - 0xc0200fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xc0201000 - 0xc02010ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x50001000 - 0x500013ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [12] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe1ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xebffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xc0100000 - 0xc017ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00006400 - 0x0000643f (0x40) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00006000 - 0x000060ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00006440 - 0x00006447 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018ff (0x40) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000186f (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xc2002000 - 0xc20020ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xc2001000 - 0xc2001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xc2000000 - 0xc2000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xc0200000 - 0xc0200fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xc0201000 - 0xc02010ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x50001000 - 0x500013ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [12] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe1ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xebffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xc0100000 - 0xc017ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [16] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [17] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [18] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00006400 - 0x0000643f (0x40) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00006000 - 0x000060ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00006440 - 0x00006447 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018ff (0x40) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000186f (0x10) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

   [35] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [36] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(**) SAVAGE(0): Depth 16, (--) framebuffer bpp 16

(==) SAVAGE(0): RGB weight 565

(==) SAVAGE(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(II) SAVAGE(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(**) SAVAGE(0): Option "NoAccel" "False"

(**) SAVAGE(0): Option: NoAccel - Acceleration Disabled

(==) SAVAGE(0): Using HW cursor

(==) SAVAGE(0): Using video BIOS to set modes

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libvbe.a

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) SAVAGE(0): initializing int10

(II) SAVAGE(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA VBE Version 2.0

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 15168 kB

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA VBE OEM: S3 Incorporated. Paramont BIOS

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: S3 Incorporated.

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: VBE 2.0

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: Rev 1.0

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chip: id 8c2e, "SuperSavage/IXC 64"

(--) SAVAGE(0): Engine: "SuperSavage"

(--) SAVAGE(0): mapping MMIO @ 0xc0100000 with size 0x80000

(==) SAVAGE(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) SAVAGE(0): videoram =  32768k

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA VBE DDC supported

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA VBE DDC Level none

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA VBE DDC transfer in appr. 0 sec.

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA VBE DDC read failed

(--) SAVAGE(0): No DDC signal

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libi2c.a

(II) Module i2c: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) SAVAGE(0): I2C bus "I2C bus" initialized.

(II) SAVAGE(0): I2C device "I2C bus:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) SAVAGE(0): I2C device "I2C bus:ddc2" removed.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Detected current MCLK value of 286.364 MHz

(--) SAVAGE(0): 1408x1050 TFT LCD panel detected and active

(--) SAVAGE(0): - Limiting video mode to 1408x1050

(II) SAVAGE(0): Monitor0: Using hsync range of 20.00-100.00 kHz

(II) SAVAGE(0): Monitor0: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-65.00 Hz

(II) SAVAGE(0): Clock range:  10.00 to 250.00 MHz

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "640x350" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "320x175" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "640x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "320x200" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "720x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "360x200" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "832x624" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "416x312" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1600x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Found 13 modes at this depth:

    [10e] 320 x 200, 70Hz

    [111] 640 x 480, 60Hz, 72Hz, 75Hz, 85Hz, 100Hz

    [114] 800 x 600, 60Hz, 72Hz, 75Hz, 85Hz, 100Hz

    [117] 1024 x 768, 60Hz, 70Hz, 75Hz, 85Hz, 100Hz

    [11a] 1280 x 1024, 60Hz, 75Hz, 85Hz

    [11d] 640 x 400, 70Hz

    [122] 1600 x 1200, 60Hz, 75Hz, 85Hz

    [133] 320 x 240, 72Hz

    [13c] 1400 x 1050, 60Hz, 75Hz

    [143] 400 x 300, 72Hz

    [153] 512 x 384, 70Hz

    [173] 720 x 480, 75Hz

    [17e] 720 x 576, 75Hz

(--) SAVAGE(0): Virtual size is 1400x1050 (pitch 1408)

(**) SAVAGE(0): *Default mode "1400x1050": 122.0 MHz, 64.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) SAVAGE(0): Modeline "1400x1050"  122.00  1400 1488 1640 1880  1050 1052 1064 1082 +hsync +vsync

(**) SAVAGE(0): *Default mode "1024x768": 133.5 MHz, 95.3 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Modeline "1024x768"  133.47  1024 1100 1212 1400  768 768 770 794 doublescan -hsync +vsync

(**) SAVAGE(0): *Default mode "800x600": 87.8 MHz, 81.2 kHz, 65.0 Hz (D)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Modeline "800x600"   87.75  800 832 928 1080  600 600 602 625 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) SAVAGE(0): *Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) SAVAGE(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync

(**) SAVAGE(0): *Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Modeline "400x300"   20.00  400 420 484 528  300 300 302 314 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) SAVAGE(0): *Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Modeline "320x240"   12.60  320 328 376 400  240 245 246 262 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) SAVAGE(0):  Default mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) SAVAGE(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

(**) SAVAGE(0):  Default mode "1280x960": 108.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) SAVAGE(0): Modeline "1280x960"  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync

(**) SAVAGE(0):  Default mode "1152x768": 65.0 MHz, 44.2 kHz, 54.8 Hz

(II) SAVAGE(0): Modeline "1152x768"   65.00  1152 1178 1314 1472  768 771 777 806 +hsync +vsync

(**) SAVAGE(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) SAVAGE(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(**) SAVAGE(0):  Default mode "960x720": 117.0 MHz, 90.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Modeline "960x720"  117.00  960 1024 1128 1300  720 720 722 750 doublescan -hsync +vsync

(**) SAVAGE(0):  Default mode "928x696": 109.2 MHz, 86.4 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Modeline "928x696"  109.15  928 976 1088 1264  696 696 698 719 doublescan -hsync +vsync

(**) SAVAGE(0):  Default mode "896x672": 102.4 MHz, 83.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Modeline "896x672"  102.40  896 960 1060 1224  672 672 674 697 doublescan -hsync +vsync

(**) SAVAGE(0):  Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(II) SAVAGE(0): Modeline "800x600"   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync

(**) SAVAGE(0):  Default mode "800x600": 81.0 MHz, 75.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Modeline "800x600"   81.00  800 832 928 1080  600 600 602 625 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) SAVAGE(0):  Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

(II) SAVAGE(0): Modeline "800x600"   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync

(**) SAVAGE(0):  Default mode "700x525": 61.0 MHz, 64.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Modeline "700x525"   61.00  700 744 820 940  525 526 532 541 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) SAVAGE(0):  Default mode "640x512": 54.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Modeline "640x512"   54.00  640 664 720 844  512 512 514 533 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) SAVAGE(0):  Default mode "640x480": 54.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Modeline "640x480"   54.00  640 688 744 900  480 480 482 500 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) SAVAGE(0):  Default mode "576x384": 32.5 MHz, 44.2 kHz, 54.8 Hz (D)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Modeline "576x384"   32.50  576 589 657 736  384 385 388 403 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) SAVAGE(0):  Default mode "512x384": 32.5 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Modeline "512x384"   32.50  512 524 592 672  384 385 388 403 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) SAVAGE(0):  Default mode "400x300": 18.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.3 Hz (D)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Modeline "400x300"   18.00  400 412 448 512  300 300 301 312 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(==) SAVAGE(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe1ffffff (0x2000000) MS[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x4000000) MS[B]

   [2] 0   0   0xe8000000 - 0xebffffff (0x4000000) MS[B]

   [3] 0   0   0xc0100000 - 0xc017ffff (0x80000) MS[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [6] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xc2002000 - 0xc20020ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xc2001000 - 0xc2001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xc2000000 - 0xc2000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xc0200000 - 0xc0200fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xc0201000 - 0xc02010ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x50001000 - 0x500013ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [16] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe1ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xebffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [19] -1   0   0xc0100000 - 0xc017ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [20] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

   [21] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [22] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [23] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00006400 - 0x0000643f (0x40) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00006000 - 0x000060ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00006440 - 0x00006447 (0x8) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018ff (0x40) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000186f (0x10) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

   [38] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

   [39] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [40] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) SAVAGE(0): initializing int10

(II) SAVAGE(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA VBE Version 2.0

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 15168 kB

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA VBE OEM: S3 Incorporated. Paramont BIOS

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: S3 Incorporated.

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: VBE 2.0

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: Rev 1.0

(--) SAVAGE(0): mapping framebuffer @ 0xe8000000 with size 0x2000000

(==) SAVAGE(0): Write-combining range (0xe8000000,0x2000000)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 13c at 60Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Using 997 lines for offscreen memory.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

   Screen to screen bit blits

   Solid filled rectangles

   8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

   Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

   Solid Lines

   Image Writes

   Offscreen Pixmaps

   Setting up tile and stipple cache:

      32 128x128 slots

      11 256x256 slots

(==) SAVAGE(0): Backing store disabled

(WW) SAVAGE(0): Option "DRI" is not used

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(**) Option "Protocol" "auto"

(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse0: Buttons: 5

(**) Mouse0: SmartScroll: 1 

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "de"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "de"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(--) Mouse0: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

SetClientVersion: 0 8

```

----------

## elsni

latest try:

I started the install script of latest snapshot from freedesktop.org (savage-20060304-linux.i386), but now X does not start any more:

```
(EE) module ABI minor version (8) is newer than the server's version (7)

(EE) failed to load module "savage" (module requirement mismatch, 8)

(EE) no drivers available

```

please help!

----------

## Pse

That error looks like the driver is designed for a newer version of Xorg. Go back to the previous one, or get a newer version of Xorg.

When using the old driver, did you try setting 24bpp as the default color depth?

If you want to try the latest Xorg drivers for your card, you may want to emerge Xorg 7.0.

----------

## elsni

 *Pse wrote:*   

> That error looks like the driver is designed for a newer version of Xorg. Go back to the previous one, or get a newer version of Xorg.
> 
> When using the old driver, did you try setting 24bpp as the default color depth?
> 
> If you want to try the latest Xorg drivers for your card, you may want to emerge Xorg 7.0.

 

I don't know how I can get back to a working driver  :Sad:  -  

The default color depth was 16bpp.

Some people said that they got dri to work with the kernel drivers, some with x11-dri drivers, some with freedesktop.org snapshots - thats very confusing. 

Many snippets of information, but no really good howto. 

I dont want to emerge Xorg 7.0 if possible. At first I need X back......  :Sad: 

----------

## Lars

Hi Stephan,

have you try to read this?

http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/ibm.html

Regards

Lars

----------

## elsni

 *Lars wrote:*   

> Hi Stephan,
> 
> have you try to read this?
> 
> http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/ibm.html
> ...

 

Thanks Lars, old friend!

after reading some of the descriptions I found the freedesktop.org installation page. 

I think I have to install a recent version of Xorg. I'd like to emerge but the portage versions are too old.  The driver needs at least xorg 6.9 rc1.

/Stephan

----------

## Pse

You may want to try this experimental Xorg 6.9 ebuild: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-396898.html. I've been running it for over a month, and it was much easier to set up than Xorg 7.0; the only complication you may face is setting up the overlay, if you don't already have one.

----------

## elsni

 *Pse wrote:*   

> You may want to try this experimental Xorg 6.9 ebuild: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-396898.html. I've been running it for over a month, and it was much easier to set up than Xorg 7.0; the only complication you may face is setting up the overlay, if you don't already have one.

 

Thank you, I'll try. DRI ist one of the last things that doesn't work. 

I already have a portage overlay - no problem.

----------

## b0fh

elsni: Did you get dri working on your t23? I have the same one, but still no success...

----------

